# Cube AMS 125 2010 das richtige?



## Felix_aus_Woh (15. August 2010)

Möchte mir gerne eure Hilfe zu Rate ziehen!
Will Montag hier bestellen.
Allerdings habe ich Angst, dass ich den kauf bereuen könnte, da mir z.B. der Federweg zu klein wird. Am meisten hält mich von dem Kauf aber die Frage ab, ob es nicht was besseres für den selben Preis (+evtl. 100/150) zu kaufen gibt. Aber soll ein Cube werden...

wenn keiner andere Vorschläge hat die mein Geldbeutel zulassen (freu mich aber auch über Bewertungen für das ams 125) werde ich Montag/Dienstag Besellen...

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Felix_aus_Woh (15. August 2010)

*nach oben schieb*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (15. August 2010)

Wenn du dir da nicht sicher bist, ob es das Richtige ist, dann würde ich zumindest vorher eine Probefahrt machen.
Zudem kommen in Kürze schon die Midseason-Modelle oder gar 2011 Modelle, dann werden die Preise etwas fallen.


----------



## Chiccoli (15. August 2010)

Ich persönlich würde mir kein AMS kaufen, die Kinematik halte ich für veraltet. 

Entweder gleich ein Stereo, oder alternativ ein Ghost AMR z.B. 7500, 
das gibts jetzt bereits schon für knapp 1800 Euro.

Der Federweg vom AMS ist 125 ist nicht zuwenig, allerdings ist er wenig sensibel. Mir kam es immer so vor als ob er gar nicht wirklich da ist.

Ich war ziemlich froh das mein Händler mir das Teil im Austausch gegen ein AMR plus zzgl. ein paar Euronen  zurückgenommen hat.

Naja relativierend ergänzen kann man dass die Uphillfähigkeiten des AMS wirklich gut sind.

Just my 5 Cents Grünstrom​


----------



## NaitsirhC (15. August 2010)

Chiccoli schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde mir kein AMS kaufen, die Kinematik halte ich für veraltet.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Was ist daran verkehrt, wenn die Kinematik schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Markt ist?

Ob das Federverhalten sensibel oder nicht ist liegt in meinen Augen oft an der richtigen Einstellung. Hab es bsp. bei meinem Hardtail auch hinbekommen eine 115mm Reba so einzustellen, dass sie selbst auf kleinste Unebenheiten anspricht.

@Felix: In welche Richtung willst du denn das Bike hptsl. nutzen? Daraus kann man ja schon ganz gut ableiten was es werden soll.

Überstürzt kaufen würde ich nix! Zur Not halt anrufen und fragen ob du dir eins für ein paar Tage reservieren kannst, weil du dir noch unschlüssig etc. bist.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## BikerRT (15. August 2010)

Also ich fahre ein AMS 125 (2009). Bin sehr zufrieden und es wird echt hart rangenommen. Drops von über 1m in Flat, Treppen springen (6-8 Stufen), Treppen fahren, harte steinige Pisten, kleine und größere Jumps, Fahrten durchs Gebirge,..... alles schon mitgemacht, ohne Probleme. Bei größeren Jumps, bzw. bei den Drops ins Flat kann auch mal der Dämpfer durchschlagen, aber das ist ne Einstellungssache. Habe ihn so eingestellt, dass er für meine Touren taugt. Hatte nach ca. 1 Jahr dann mal nen Lagerschaden am Hinterbau und ausgelutschte Lagerbuchsen am Dämpfer, kann man aber selber leicht beheben.

Also über mangelnden Federweg kann ich mich nicht beklagen. man kann mit dem Bike sehr viel anstellen. Uphill fahren ist super, mit der zuschaltbaren Plattform und der absenkbaren Gabel.


----------



## monkey10 (15. August 2010)

Ich fahr jetzt das AMS125 seit 2008 von CC bis Enduro-Touren (hin und wieder Bikepark).

Vorteil des Bikes ist eindeutig sein Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Man bekommt für den schmalen Geldbeutel ein Bike, das funktioniert und über eine gute Ausstattung verfügt (zB haben Trek & Speci meist beim günstigen Einstiegsmodell eine schlechtere Gabel und schwereren LRS).

Trotzdem hat das AMS125 ein paar Nachteile:
- straffer Hinterbau (je nachdem mögen das manche)
- bei weicher Abstimmung des Dämpfers versackt er im Federweg
- starkes Absenken der Gabel bei technischen/steilen Uphills notwendig
- für das kurze Oberrohr ein langes Sitzrohr (große Überstandshöhe)

Es gibt noch ein paar Punkte, die aber nur bei entsprechendem Einsatzgebiet Gewicht haben (Enduro-Touren). Bei meinen Touren hätte ich wahrscheinlich sogar ein Problem beim Uphill, wenn ich die Gabel wie beim AMS125 Trail "nur" auf 120mm absenken könnte. Aber ich fahre einen 60mm-Vorbau und tw. extreme Trails/Wanderwege bergauf.

Der Rahmen ist (relativ) schwer, dafür aber sehr stabil. Mit kürzerem Vorbau als bei der Originalausstattung ein Spaßgerät bergab.

An und für sich ein tolles Einstiegs-Fully mit genügend Reserven für Bikeurlaube in den Alpen und Gardasee. Trotzdem auch gutem Vortrieb für harmlose CC-Runden. Falls du dann (oder jetzt schon) genauer weißt, in welches Terrain es dich verschlägt, dann gibt es natürlich auch bessere Spezialisten. Die kosten aber auch entsprechend...

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man so einfach für 1.619,- ein gleichwertiges Fully beim Händler bekommt. Da du es aber im Netz bestellst, fällt dieser Vorteil bei dir weg.

Falls du ein günstiges Fully in der gleichwertigen P/L-Klasse mit mehr Federwegsreserven suchst, dann bleibt dir nur Radon (Slide-Serie) oder Canyon (Nerve AM Serie). Aber sogar bei denen kosten die Modelle mit Steckachse mehr als bei deinem verlinkten Angebot (AMS125 Trail).

Im September (nach der Eurobike) könnten sich aber natürlich auch weitere sehr günstige Ausverkaufsangebote ergeben...


----------



## Felix_aus_Woh (15. August 2010)

Soweit schonmal vielen dank...
Also mein Training besteht zur Zeit von Berg runter- Berg hoch-Berg runter usw... spaß bei Seite... also fahre schon mal gerne flotter downhill - zumindest probiere es

was heißt günstige Angebote?
Die neuen Bikes sehr günstig oder die älteren Modelle?
Billiger als mein Angebot da wohl kaum oder?(wegen Internet-Angebot denke ich?)

Brauch sehr schnell ein neues denn mein jetziges gibt so langsam den Geist auf. Macht es sinn wirklich noch nen Monat zu warten? Also Sep währe noch drin... länger eher nicht...
ich möcht halt für die 1,6 +100/-100 das beste rausholen...


----------



## PeterR (16. August 2010)

Hallo!

Ich hatte bis letzten Winter ein AMS, also kein 125.
Das Rad hatte ich ca. 4 Jahre und bis auf einen Lagertausch keine Probleme. Ich würde das System nicht als veraltet, sondern als ausgereift bezeichnen. Verkehrt machen kannst Du mit dem AMS nichts.

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## motorsportfreak (16. August 2010)

PeterR schrieb:


> Ich würde das System nicht als veraltet, sondern als ausgereift bezeichnen. Verkehrt machen kannst Du mit dem AMS nichts.


 

So ist es!


----------



## hinundmit (16. August 2010)

Moin,

ich habe jetzt das AMS 125 seit gut 13 Monaten bin damit hier im Allgäu und auf diversen Alpencross-Einzeletappen rund 3000 Km gefahren und bin sehr zufrieden.

Ich bin sehr happy mit der Fox Talas und der Magura Louise.

Habe bislang keine technischen Probleme gehabt, bin allerdings auch keiner, der irgendwelche Drops und ähnliches damit springt/fährt.

Dafür ist das Bike als All-Mountain-/Tourenbike meiner Meinung nach auch nicht wirklich ausgelegt. 

Ich denke nicht, dass es Dir an Federweg mangeln wird und alles andere ist wirklich, wie schon gesagt, Einstellungssache.

Da sich zwischen dem 2009er und dem 2010er Modell nicht so viel geändert hat, wären ja auch 

dieses

oder

dieses

eine interessante Alternative für Dich (je nach dem welche Gabel Du bevorzugst).

Gruß

Tante Edit sagt:

P.S. Wenn die Kinematik so veraltet wäre, warum verwendet CUBE sie dann beim 2011er AMS in mehr oder weniger identischer Weise immer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bjoern.badst (16. August 2010)

Ich bin mit meinem 2010ner AMS125 auch mehr als zufrieden!
Gefahren wird von gemütlichen Touren über Marathon bis zu relativ harten und technischen Sachen alles.
Aus meiner Sicht ist das AMS ein "Alleskönner", welcher natürlich in den speziellen Disziplinen (Uphill, Downhill) gegenüber den Spazialisten Federn lassen muss.
Bergauf geht eine CC-Feile mit Sicherheit besser, hart Bergab ist man mit Stereo-Fritzz vielleicht auch besser dran. Aber mit dem AMS macht eben beides Spaß (mit kürzerem Vorbau)...
Mehr Federweg habe ich mir dabei noch nie gewünscht...die gut erreichbare Plattform Aktivierung ist auch ein Vorteil.

Die Kinematik ist eben einfach "klassisch" aber keineswegs veraltet.

Kurzum: Wenn du einen Allrounder suchst ist das AMS125 ne gute Wahl!


----------



## monkey10 (16. August 2010)

hinundmit schrieb:


> Wenn die Kinematik so veraltet wäre, warum verwendet CUBE sie dann beim 2011er AMS in mehr oder weniger identischer Weise immer noch?



naja.. warum gibt es MTB-hardtails, wenns ja auch gleichschwere fullys gibt.. warum gibts noch plattenspieler, wenns ja MP3 gibt... etc etc..

wie schon erwähnt, das AMS125 ist ein wirklich günstiges funktionierendes einstiegs-fully mit breitem einsatzgebiet von CC bis AM

wenns unbedingt sein muss, sogar noch mehr - ist ja ein mountainbike 

aber das es bessere & sensiblere hinterbauten gibt, leichtere fullys (bei gleichem/mehr federweg & steifigkeit), bessere spezialisten gibt ist IMHO einfach unbestritten. aber warum sollte cube ein bike vom markt nehmen, das sich gut verkauft?

in den letzten jahren war man sehr bedacht darauf, das AMS125 aufgrund des federwegs in eine andere "kategorie" rolleyes einzuteilen als das stereo. so war es zB nicht erlaubt eine gabel mit mehr federweg im AMS zu verbauen. jetzt macht cube dies (rev 150) ohne das steuerrohr o.ä. zu verändern. anscheinend konnte das stereo das AMS125 nicht wirklich vom markt verdrängen. vielen umsteigern vom hardtail auf fully (und preisbewussten einsteigern) ist das AMS125 scheinbar einfach lieber.

wär interessant, wie die verkaufszahlen des AMS150 vs. stereo sich entwickeln.

also unterschätzt niemals den einfluss des marketing/verkaufs bei behalt bestehender konzepte. liteville machts vor: die räder funktionieren zweifellos, das marketing ist aber unerreicht


----------



## PeterR (16. August 2010)

Hallo!

Hab's wieder gefunden...

http://www.testberichte.de/test/produkt_tests_cube_ams_comp_p50666.html

Ist aber wie gesagt das 100er

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## NaitsirhC (16. August 2010)

hinundmit schrieb:


> Da sich zwischen dem 2009er und dem 2010er Modell nicht so viel geändert hat, wären ja auch
> 
> CUBE AMS XT 2009



Im Vergleich würde ich zu diesem Modell, statt des Modells aus dem Eröffnungspost, greifen. Hier ist die gesamte Austattung imho besser: Antrieb, Bremsen XT; Gabel Fox (allerdings nicht die Garantie/Servicebedingungen bei Foxprodukten vergessen)



			
				monkey10 schrieb:
			
		

> warum gibt es MTB-hardtails, wenns ja auch gleichschwere fullys gibt



Hauptgrund wird wohl sein, dass viele sich ein solches Fully nicht leisten wollen. (ob die finanzielle Möglichkeit besteht, sei jetzt mal dahin gestellt). Nicht jeder ist bereit dafür eine Menge Geld in die Hand zu nehmen, wenn es auch preiswerter geht. Und ein leichteres Fully bedeutet nicht zwangsweise, dass es besser ist als ein schwereres (bsp. Haltbarkeit/Belastbarkeit der Komponenten). 
Und Hardtails haben schließlich auch ihre Vorzüge 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Chiccoli (16. August 2010)

PeterR schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Hab's wieder gefunden...
> 
> ...



naja das sind 2005 er Testberichte... da war es mit sicherheit auch noch "überragend", aber heute schlagen die uhren einfach anders. gerade im segment der all mountains hat sich brutal viel geändert.

in einer der letzten mtb bravos gabs ja auch einen test. ergebnis war soweit ich weiß ein knappes "sehr gut" (vor allem wegen der guten ausstattung. die kiste mit der kinematik im vergleich mit modernen anderen wurde da aber auch angemerkt.

meine eindrücke mit der veralteten kinematik beziehen sich ja auf meinen "subjektiven" testeindruck von knapp 6 monaten ams fahren - ganz unbedarft bin ich da also nicht.

der unterschied ams --> stereo fällt schon sehr wesentlich aus. so wesentlich dass ich nach einer probefahrt sofort bereit war bei inzahlungnahme des ams noch mal gut geld im laden zu lassen.

gelandet bin ich letztendlich beim amr plus, aber nur weil seinerzeit das stereo nicht lieferbar war und das amr plus dem stereo doch ziemlich ähnlich ist.

just my 5 cents


----------



## monkey10 (16. August 2010)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> monkey10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > naja.. warum gibt es MTB-hardtails, wenns ja auch gleichschwere fullys gibt.. warum gibts noch plattenspieler, wenns ja MP3 gibt... etc etc..
> ...



wie ich schon gesagt habe:



monkey10 schrieb:


> wie schon erwähnt, das AMS125 ist ein wirklich günstiges funktionierendes einstiegs-fully mit breitem einsatzgebiet



ich will hier keine grundsatzdiskussion HARDTAIL VS. FULLY, aber wenn geld keine rolle spielen würde, dann wär wahrscheinlich bei jedem gelände-einsatz ein fully besser als ein hardtail.

aber wie du gesagt hast: es ist natürlich preiswerter - und für viele reicht eben auch ein hardtail. genauso reicht für viele auch ein AMS125


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sentilo (16. August 2010)

Einen Aspekt nicht vergessen:

Das 125er hat ja mehr Federweg, als der Name andeutet. Vorne sind's 140, hinten 130 mm. Das langt doch zum Tourenfahren locker aus. Jedenfalls seh ich an den Wochenenden am Alpenrand sehr viele damit rumfahren, die Mühle ist ausgereift, robust und leidlich bequem, was will man da meckern? Die neuste Generation an Federweg-Monstern seh ich da vergleichsweise selten, öfter mal ein Stereo, aber sonst ist nicht viel los. Wahrscheinlich alle im Bike-Park (oder vor der Eisdiele) ...  

Grüße

Sentilo


----------



## hinundmit (16. August 2010)

Ich weiÃ, die Antwort kommt eigentlich ziemlich spÃ¤t, jetzt habe ich mir aber so viel MÃ¼he gegeben den Text zu verfassen 



monkey10 schrieb:


> naja.. warum gibt es MTB-hardtails, wenns ja auch gleichschwere fullys gibt.. warum gibts noch plattenspieler, wenns ja MP3 gibt... etc etc..



Ich kann hier nicht ganz den Bezug zu meinem Kommentar nachvollziehen und was Du damit sagen willst? Sorry!

Wobei ich denke, dass wir insgesamt schon dasselbe meinen.

In diesem Fall habe ich âveraltetâ gleichgesetzt mit grundsÃ¤tzlich schlecht bzw. nicht den Anforderungen entsprechend funktionierend. (Ganz persÃ¶nliche, subjektive EindrÃ¼cke jetzt mal ausgenommen)

Wenn dies aber so wÃ¤re, wÃ¼rde sich das AMS nicht so gut verkaufen (wie Du es erwÃ¤hnst; ob es dass wirklich tut kann ich nicht beurteilen) und, Marketing hin oder her, CUBE tÃ¤te gut daran, etwas zu Ã¤ndern. Tun Sie aber nicht. Warum auch?



monkey10 schrieb:


> wie schon erwÃ¤hnt, das AMS125 ist ein wirklich gÃ¼nstiges funktionierendes einstiegs-fully mit breitem einsatzgebiet von CC bis AM
> 
> wenns unbedingt sein muss, sogar noch mehr - ist ja ein mountainbike



Da sind wir uns ja eigentlich alle einig 



monkey10 schrieb:


> aber das es bessere & sensiblere hinterbauten gibt, leichtere fullys (bei gleichem/mehr federweg & steifigkeit), bessere spezialisten gibt ist IMHO einfach unbestritten.



Wie heiÃt es so schÃ¶n: Das Bessere ist des Guten Feind



monkey10 schrieb:


> aber warum sollte cube ein bike vom markt nehmen, das sich gut verkauft?



Wer hat das gefordert?



monkey10 schrieb:


> anscheinend konnte das stereo das AMS125 nicht wirklich vom markt verdrÃ¤ngen.



WÃ¼rde mich interessieren, ob das von CUBE vorgesehen war.



monkey10 schrieb:


> also unterschÃ¤tzt niemals den einfluss des marketing/verkaufs bei behalt bestehender konzepte. liteville machts vor: die rÃ¤der funktionieren zweifellos, das marketing ist aber unerreicht



Auch hier kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen was Du damit sagen willst? Was fÃ¼r ein besonderes Marketing hat Liteville denn?



Chiccoli schrieb:


> meine EindrÃ¼cke mit der veralteten Kinematik beziehen sich ja auf meinen "subjektiven" Testeindruck von knapp 6 Monaten AMS fahren - ganz unbedarft bin ich da also nicht.



Das kam in deinem ersten Post leider nicht so rÃ¼ber. Dann hat das AMS also deinen Anforderungen nicht genÃ¼gt und Du bist bereit gewesen entsprechend mehr Geld auf den Tisch zu legen.

Das wollen und vor allen Dingen kÃ¶nnen nicht alle (siehe Threadstarter). Oder ich. Ich bin 43, Otto-Normalverdiener mit Haus, Frau und 3 Kinder. Ich war froh Ã¼berhaupt das Geld fÃ¼r ein AMS 125 zusammen zubekommen



Chiccoli schrieb:


> gelandet bin ich letztendlich beim amr plus, aber nur weil seinerzeit das stereo nicht lieferbar war und das amr plus dem stereo doch ziemlich Ã¤hnlich ist.


Ist zweifelsfrei auch ein sehr gutes Bike. Wo bekommst Du es derzeit fÃ¼r knapp 1800,- her. Habe keine Quelle unter 2000,- gefunden.



monkey10 schrieb:


> vielen umsteigern vom hardtail auf fully (und preisbewussten einsteigern) ist das AMS125 scheinbar einfach lieber.


Soll ich Dir sagen, was fÃ¼r mich mit ein Entscheidungsgrund fÃ¼r das AMS war. Aber bitte nicht lachen. Ich wollte einen Rahmen, an bzw. in dem ich zwei Trinkflaschen unterbringe, von denen eine mindestens einen Liter fassen sollte.

Tja, jeder hat halt so seine GrÃ¼nde

GruÃ


----------



## PeterR (16. August 2010)

hinundmit schrieb:


> Ist zweifelsfrei auch ein sehr gutes Bike. Wo bekommst Du es derzeit für knapp 1800,- her. Habe keine Quelle unter 2000,- gefunden.




Hallo!

Hier ?

http://www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?id=fullys


http://www.yatego.com/mystique-bike...ell-2010?sid=09Y1281962440Y0a544b159e50c13e50


http://www.guenstiger.de/gt/main.asp?produkt=411896


ohne die Ausstattung jetzt zu vergleichen. Das mußt Du selbst machen 

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## hinundmit (16. August 2010)

Hallo Peter,

meine Frage bezog sich auf das, von Chiccoli genannte, Ghost AMR 7500 Plus.

Wo ich das AMS 125 günstig herbekomme, weiß ich 

Gruß


----------



## FWck (16. August 2010)

Merkt man zwischen dem 08er (125mm) und dem 10er (130mm) einen großen Unterschied in der Kinematik? Oder machen die 5mm nur eine Veränderung auf dem Papier aus?

Und noch was: Wer ihr von 'Einziehen in den Federweg' berichtet ist das doch vermutlich auf den komplett offenen Dämpfer bezogen. Was spricht gegen die Plattform?

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## PeterR (16. August 2010)

hinundmit schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> meine Frage bezog sich auf das, von Chiccoli genannte, Ghost AMR 7500 Plus.
> 
> ...




ups... 



Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## Felix_aus_Woh (16. August 2010)

Schön wie sich hier das Thema entwikelt 

das Stereo liegt einfach nicht mehr in meiner Preisklasse! (um von einigen die Frage zu beantworten, warum auf dieses verzichtet wird)

ein ams 150 von cube? noch nie gesehen... finde ich nicht auf cube.de

zu meinem Fall: War heute beim Händler, hat das trail welches ich wollte nicht mehr und ist auch nicht mehr für ihn als Händler verfügbar....
er hat mit ein ams 125 this one 2010 für 2000 angeboten...
ich denke, dass das nen super Preis ist (auch im Verhältnis zu den tiefpreisen im Internet) und ich habe den Service den ich bei Internet-Kauf nicht habe...(?)

wenn niemand was "einzulegen hat" wegen Preis etc. und auch denkt, dass ich das beste raushole, würde ich es morgen/übermorgen beim Händler mitnehmen...


----------



## S.D. (16. August 2010)

Felix_aus_Woh schrieb:


> Schön wie sich hier das Thema entwikelt
> 
> das Stereo liegt einfach nicht mehr in meiner Preisklasse! (um von einigen die Frage zu beantworten, warum auf dieses verzichtet wird)
> 
> ...



Ein AMS 150 wird zur Eurobike vorgestellt (ebenfalls die neuen Brüder AMS 110 u. 130).
Die Optik des AMS ist zeitlos, von daher wird es wohl noch nicht so schnell aus der Produktpalette verschwinden.
Ein Sting / Stereo ist nicht jedermanns fall (mir z. B. gefallen die flachen Sitzstreben, die Dämpferanordnung und das extrem schräge Sitzrohr überhaupt nicht). 

Gruß


----------



## fatz (16. August 2010)

das ams 150 gibt's erst naechstes jahr. guckst du hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=459143


----------



## Felix_aus_Woh (16. August 2010)

aber ich gehe dann davon aus das eine gute ausführung der 150er micht für unter 2000 zu haben ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (16. August 2010)

hi felix!

jetzt hast ja schon einiges an infos bekommen. entscheiden musst du halt selbst 

das AMS125 Trail gibts bei anderen stores auch recht gÃ¼nstig (â¬ 1799,-)...-->

ansonsten hab ich auf die schnelle noch ein paar recht gÃ¼nstige angebote gefunden:

- Cube Stereo The One (2010) in 20" neu, aber von privat um 1999,- ...-->
- Cube Stereo K18 (2010) in 20" leicht gebraucht um 1900,- ..-->
- BMC Supertrail 02 (2010) in "S/M/L" statt 2599,- nur 1299,- ...-->
- BMC Supertrail 01 (2009) in "S" statt 3499,- nur 1599,- ...-->

Aber ich will dir die Entscheidung nicht noch schwerer machen 

LG


----------



## Felix_aus_Woh (16. August 2010)

ui, dass hast du jetzt geschafft 

also das stereo für 2000 Euro ist doch ganz in ordnung...

also für 2000 ein stereo this one oder ein amr this one? 
also das ist ja jetzt wohl offentsichtlich oder?


----------



## Chiccoli (16. August 2010)

die 1800 Euronen bezogen sich auf ein Ghost AMR 7500 - *nicht plus*


----------



## Felix_aus_Woh (16. August 2010)

mag allerdings mehr federweg haben als das ghost... trotzdem danke

man kann doch sagen, dass das stereo mehr wegsteckt wie das amr oder?
d.h. währe ja wohl das stereo hier die bessere Wahl oder?


----------



## Vincy (16. August 2010)

Hier einige Vergleichtests:
Cube AMS 125 RX (Tourenfullys 2000â¬ Klasse) http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...ouren-mtb-bis-2-000-euro-im-test.438544.2.htm
Cube Stereo The one (AM-Fullys) http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/test/bikes/17-all-mountain-fullys-im-test.410385.2.htm 
Tourenfullys 3000â¬ Klasse http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/test/bikes/tourenfullys-im-mountainbike-test.399424.2.htm


----------



## Felix_aus_Woh (16. August 2010)

demnach ist wohl das amr das freundlichere wenn es um längere ebene Sträcken geht, da das stereo mehr Kraft beansprucht...

aber das stereo ist "geländegängiger" (kurz gefasst) und kann mehr ab...

richtig?

ich raub euch noch den letzten Nerv, danke euch 
nette community


----------



## Sentilo (17. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich fahr viele (Familien-) Touren mit dem Stereo, oft auch flach, weil der Filius noch nicht so'n Bergfloh ist, und finde es keineswegs kraftraubend, sondern im Gegenteil sehr bequem und relaxt. Cruising vom Feinsten. Wichtig sind allerdings die Reifen. Der 2.4er Albert saugt a bissl Kraft ab; mit den Nobbys in 2.25 fahr ich immer einen Gang höher. Interessanterweise wird das Stereo in der Lady-Version mit Rocket Ron 2.4 bestückt. Leicht und schnell  die werd ich auch mal ausprobieren demnächst ...

Grüße

Sentilo


----------



## Chiccoli (17. August 2010)

Cube Stereo und Ghost AMR + sind Federwegstechnisch gleich anzusiedeln (beide vorne 150 mm und hinten 140 mm). Von der Kinematik tun die beiden sich nicht viel. Das Stereo the one ist meiner Meinung nach etwas besser ausgestattet und von der Eloxierung her besser - diese überlackierung beim Ghost platzt ab (ist aber nur beim +).

Der Federweg ist bei beiden wirklich gut nutzbar... zu sagen ist allerdings dass die beiden Bikes mit 150 mm Federweg für deutsche Mittelgebirge deutlich überdimensioniert sind. Um die Grenzen von 150 mm auszuloten braucht es schon einiges an Abfahrt.

Also wenn Du Alpen bzw. gerne mal die härtere Gangart fahren möchstest solltest Du beim 2.000 Euronen Stereo the one hier aus dem Forum zuschlagen (wenn es denn passt) - das ist Preis Leistungstechnisch so nicht zu schlagen.


----------



## Felix_aus_Woh (17. August 2010)

seit heut mittag stolzer besitzer des ams the one in weiß/rot
also das stereo hab ich mir dann gesagt, das es für unsere touren einfach auch übertrieben ist und d.h. werde ich mit dem ams besser bedient sein...
bikepark wird dann halt gemietet...

binn nun vollkommen zufrieden und habs vom händler mit service und extras da stammkunde usw...

eine frage kam mir jetzt doch noch auf, als ich grad die federn gefettet habe nach ner regentour

untere rahmenstrebe an der der getränkehalter angeschraubt wird... sind nach unten gerichtet nochmal 2 schraubenlöcher, wofür? einen 2ten?

und am Sitz ist hinten das fritzzlogo in sonem rausnehmbahren plastikteil, weilche funktion hat das denn bitte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (17. August 2010)

GetrÃ¤nkehalter sind zweimal am Unterrohr und einmal am Sitzrohr.
Am Fizik Sattel kannst du da eine Fizik Heckblinklampe reinstecken. Die kostet ca 17â¬.
Hol dir vom HÃ¤ndler auch noch einen Kettenstrebenschutz. Gibt es auch von Cube, fÃ¼r ca 10â¬.


----------



## napstarr (18. August 2010)

ich hab mir neulich auch überlegt unten einen zweiten flaschenhalter zu montieren...
das spar' ich mir lieber, sieht nämlich echt sch***** aus,....


----------



## NaitsirhC (18. August 2010)

@Felix: Glückwunsch, viel Spaß mit dem Bike!


----------



## hinundmit (18. August 2010)

Guckst Du hier:







napstarr schrieb:


> ich hab mir neulich auch überlegt unten einen zweiten flaschenhalter zu montieren...
> das spar' ich mir lieber, sieht nämlich echt sch***** aus,....



Naja, ist Geschmackssache. Habe auch hin und her überlegt, aber der 3/4-Liter, den man dann mehr dabei hat, ist gerade auf längeren Tagestouren ganz angenehm.

Gruß


----------



## kampfgnom (18. August 2010)

Ich hatte gehofft, dass ich am Sattelrohr noch einen Zweiten unterbekommen könnte, aber das geht überhaupt nicht...


----------



## hinundmit (18. August 2010)

Du musst aber bedenken, dass ich den 16-Zoll-Rahmen fahre.

Bin mir nicht sicher, aber beim 18er  sind die Gewinde für den 2ten Flaschenhalter auch noch unten, ab dem 20er müssten sie dann am Sattelrohr sein. Dafür bekommst du aber dann nur relativ kleine Flaschen unter.

Vielleicht kann dass ja so jemand bestätigen?!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bjoern.badst (18. August 2010)

Es sei dir hiermit bestätigt! Fahr das 20 Zoll...


----------



## hinundmit (18. August 2010)

Okay, danke.

Apropos, wie zufrieden bist Du mit dem LRS, auch von der Stabilität her? 

Ist dass der XC-One mit knapp 1600gr.


----------



## bjoern.badst (18. August 2010)

Ansich bin ich relativ zufrieden mit dem LRS. Er ist sauber verarbeitet und ich finde ihn auch sehr steif - auch wenn ich das Bike hart ran nehme. Leicht ist er allemal...rein gefühlsmäßig.

Wie kommst du auf die 1600gr?

Er hat die gut 2500km völlig ohne Achter überstanden.

Einzig die HR-Nabe hat mich etwas Nerven gekostet, da sich die Lagerspieleinstellung immer von allein verdreht hat.


----------



## hinundmit (18. August 2010)

bjoern.badst schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf die 1600gr?



So steht es auf der Easton-Webseite, bzw. auch überall da, wo man ihn bestellen kann.

Wenn es denn der XC-One ist?!


----------



## bjoern.badst (18. August 2010)

Hm wird man so nicht genau sagen können...von Cube verkauft als Easton EA90 XC...mehr werden die wohl auch nicht preis geben.


----------



## Pedal41 (20. August 2010)

Hello !

Ich denke du machst mit dem 125er einen guten Kauf.
Gute Ausstattung sportlicher Tourer mit dem man auch mal einen Trail runter jagen kann.
Preis 1999 Euro ist O.K


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (27. August 2010)

Also ich hab bei mein 125er lediglich auf Fat-Albert 2.4o umgerüstet, und ne variable Sattelstütze eingebaut...so wird das Bike endgültig zur eierlegenden Wollmilchsau.....

Also kannste ruhig kaufen....


----------



## bjoern.badst (30. August 2010)

Chiefwiggum82 schrieb:


> Also ich hab bei mein 125er lediglich auf Fat-Albert 2.4o umgerüstet, und ne variable Sattelstütze eingebaut...so wird das Bike endgültig zur eierlegenden Wollmilchsau...



Hast mal n aktuelles Bildchen? Welche Vario-Stütze hast du?


----------

